# Strange message



## macondo (Aug 29, 2021)

"This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."


----------



## matt_k (Aug 29, 2021)

you posted your message with some word in it that may trigger approval (like profanity or something explicit)


----------



## macondo (Aug 29, 2021)

Nope.
"teo, no. I am using icewm and ratpoison."


"teo, did you hame a question about JWM?"


What profanity???


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 29, 2021)

macondo said:


> "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."


It's no big deal, macondo. I get one when I post an update message to my tutorial thread, but no other thread.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 29, 2021)

macondo said:


> "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."



This is the norm if you reply to anything in the _Howtos and FAQs_ area.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 29, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> This is the norm if you reply to anything in the _Howtos and FAQs_ area.


And any Trihexagonal posts.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2021)

drhowarddfine are you gonna come visit me at Biggs?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 31, 2021)

Trihexagonal Don't know what Biggs is. I was always thinking that, one day, I was going to make it back to Hannibal, though. But it's just not an area I usually head toward.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2021)

I figured you might since you were down St. Louis way. It's the place in Fulton State Hospital for the Criminally Insane. 

A guy got killed working there while I was working for the Mo. Dept of Mental Health up here.


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes, I get this message myself no matter where I post. I don't who's doing it to me but they better stop before I start moderating their posts, too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2021)

In HowTo's & FAQ's all messages are moderated;
new members are moderated for the first ten posts or the first ten days, whichever comes last.

There is no cabal.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2021)

johngrauvard said:


> I don't who's doing it to me but they better stop before I start moderating their posts, too.


If you don't know who is doing it, how are you going to moderate their posts? 

You don't even know the secret handshake.


----------



## astyle (Sep 7, 2021)

Ever heard of Smartypants? or just pants? or Trousers? All legitimate and useful software that's available on FreeBSD, but the names are hilarious.  But you gotta be able to get past your own initial reaction and dig a little deeper to make sense of info you're seeing.


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> Ever heard of Smartypants? or just pants? or Trousers? All legitimate and useful software that's available on FreeBSD, but the names are hilarious.  But you gotta be able to get past your own initial reaction and dig a little deeper to make sense of info you're seeing.


No, how do you take them off?


----------



## astyle (Sep 7, 2021)

johngrauvard said:


> No, how do you take them off?


Either get them renamed (a LOT of legwork contacting projects and getting them to adjust their source code accordingly) or find something equivalent that you can use on your system (and does not have a similarly ridiculous name attached to it). While we're at it, let's take a look at `/bin/kill`


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> Ever heard of Smartypants? or just pants? or Trousers? All legitimate and useful software that's available on FreeBSD, but the names are hilarious.  But you gotta be able to get past your own initial reaction and dig a little deeper to make sense of info you're seeing.


What about pinky? There is a port of GNU commands that has it included. I tried several of then, some were onboard but not Ms. Pinky.


```
jitte@bakemono:~ $ id
uid=1001(jitte) gid=1001(jitte) groups=1001(jitte),0(wheel),5(operator)
jitte@bakemono:~ $ hostid
sh: hostid: not found
jitte@bakemono:~ $ hostname
bakemono
jitte@bakemono:~ $ stat
1895890688 113 crw--w---- 1 jitte tty 113 0 "Sep  6 21:11:37 2021" "Sep  6 21:11:37 2021" "Sep  6 21:11:37 2021" "Dec 31 17:59:59 1969" 4096 0 0 /dev/pts/1
jitte@bakemono:~ $ users
jitte
jitte@bakemono:~ $ pinky
sh: pinky: not found
jitte@bakemono:~ $ factor
q
factor: q
: illegal numeric format.
jitte@bakemono:~ $ date
Mon Sep  6 21:16:36 CDT 2021
jitte@bakemono:~ $ spell --help
sh: spell: not found
```


----------

